# National Geographic Fish Shows!



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

National Geographic Fish Shows are on tonite! Fishzilla, Snakehead invasion starts at 7:00 pm eastern tonite and two Monster Fish shows are on after it. Just thought I'd let you all know!

TFG


----------



## mikmaze (Feb 6, 2006)

nice, too bad its on the ng channel, that my provider wants more money for me to view  enjoy.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

gosh dangit, i thought they were on discovery and missed it :x :lol:


----------



## Racingfish (Jan 1, 2008)

I watched most of it.. I thought it was very interesting.. THX for keeping us on our game TFG!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Found it and recorded it


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

completley missed it :-? , time to check on demand!


----------



## soupy1977 (May 25, 2007)

IMO they spent to much time making the snakehead look like a monster. They(snakeheads) only do what is natural to them it's all instinct. The real monsters are the people that release them into our lakes and streams. Just my opinion..


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree 1000000000000000000000000000% soupy1977........


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

not sure if you ever watch monster quest, it's on History Channel. Kind of lame IMO, they never find a real monster...
But they have an episode called "Giant Fish" tells about a red tail that ate a boy, they never actually catch a big one. But interesting episode.
got a short outtake on the redtail story:
http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd84 ... edtail.flv


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've got the show on tape... Kind of bumbed they never touched on them being kept in home aquaria and kind of bumbed they didn't have more footage of them....


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Releasing any fish like that into our lakes and rivers is nuts...last time I was at the lfs, I was talking to one of the girls about how I love oscars and she said it was too bad, that there had been a woman who had 2 oscars about 10" long and she wanted to drop them off there, but the lfs had to tank space free for them. ...the next time the woman came in they had asked her if she found a home for them and the woman said she dumped them in the columbia River!!!! :x 
Not only was that not responsible, but that's a glacier fed river :x Poor things


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Three years ago (I think) a local kid caught a pirahna in one of our area lakes (Northern Indiana). The DNR was called in and they said it had to have just been released that summer because there is no way it could survive the winter temps. But judging from the size of this thing it had been around awhile. Maybe thats why its former host got rid of it...grew more than expected. Then one has to wonder about hybridization with a bluegill / sunfish... they are relatively aggressive in their own right.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Izzydawg said:


> Releasing any fish like that into our lakes and rivers is nuts...last time I was at the lfs, I was talking to one of the girls about how I love oscars and she said it was too bad, that there had been a woman who had 2 oscars about 10" long and she wanted to drop them off there, but the lfs had to tank space free for them. ...the next time the woman came in they had asked her if she found a home for them and the woman said she dumped them in the columbia River!!!! :x
> Not only was that not responsible, but that's a glacier fed river :x Poor things


Better to have them dead than becoming an invasive species!


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

No doubt but that's not a nice way to get rid of something you're tired of


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey TFG, mind giving more than a few hours notice next time? :lol: I miss it every time!

~Ed


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

someone caught a 2 foot pacu in the shetucket river out here not to long ago, during the summer. Caught it on an oatmeal ball fishing for carp. It was pretty interesting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

How'd the heck did a Pacu survive the cold waters in CT? Are they fish from the Amazon?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Fish that we normally keep in 80* water can survive out in nature in 60* water. What they do is go to the shallows and absorb the heat from the sun. Seeing as the sun heats objects and not the air it's how they survive. Also, the larger the fish less you need to use a heater. They can handle a little more cold than most people think....

And yes, the next time I see it's on I'll try and post quicker :lol: But usually I see that it's on when I'm flippin' through the TV guide channel........


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

> How'd the heck did a Pacu survive the cold waters in CT? Are they fish from the Amazon?


It was during the summer last year. The water temps had to be in the 60's or 70's.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Actually fish go to the bottom during very cold times because water temperature is much different then air, a layer of warm water will be trapped and insulated in the deeper waters of a lake. or river.


----------

